# UroTuning.com | 3SDM 0.05 Wheels 5x112 Now Available - Classic 5 Star Style



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Say hello to the 0.05, a classic/retro design inspired by a rather timeless supercar. 

We have tried to bring the classic old skool look to 2012, we know this wheel won't be everyone's cup of tea but we don't care, we love it! 


Available in Silver/Polished Face, Matte Black and Gloss White 

-Size: 18x8.5" ET42 or 18x9.5" ET40 

-Bolt Pattern: 5x112 

-Weight: 26-lbs 

-Lug Type: Cone seat 

8.5” width has 2.25” of concavity from lip to center cap 
9.5” width has 3.25” of concavity from lip to center cap 



*Click here to order--->* 3SDM 0.05 Wheels from UroTuning.com 


 

More pics here...


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy Friday!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

If I wouldnt have just got some new wheels I would be all over these!:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## GTI4ME (Feb 18, 1999)

19's coming anytime soon?:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

GTI4ME said:


> 19's coming anytime soon?:thumbup:


19s are due sometime in November


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

up


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Can you get the other style? They are very sharp! 

.01 

Looking for 19 x 8.5 

Please advise. 
Thanks! 

TM


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> Can you get the other style? They are very sharp!
> 
> .01
> 
> ...


 http://www.3sdm.co.uk/collection/collection-001.htm


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Can you get the other style? They are very sharp!
> 
> .01
> 
> ...


 We can get them, they just have to be special ordered from the UK. If you are interested let me know. It would be a 6 to 8 week lead time.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

TGIF Bump!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

weekend bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Its Friiiiday!!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Tuesday


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Get out and VOTE today!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Photochopped! lool :laugh:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving from UroTuning. Be sure to visit our website for our Black Friday weekend special.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Sunday bump. 2 more days left for our Black Friday weekend special


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

Do you guys have the 19's in stock?


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

SHAG WAGON said:


> Do you guys have the 19's in stock?


Still waiting on them to arrive.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Price for 19" ???


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Price for 19" ???


19's start out at $320 per wheel: http://www.urotuning.com/19inch-s/2981.htm


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

less than 27 hours left for our Cyber Monday sale! $20 off any $100 order.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

4 hours left on the Cyber Monday sale. use code "20off" for $20 off any order over $100


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

A half fast p-shop...


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Can't wait for the 19 inch version to come out


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

19s and 20s or gtfo


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bronz said:


> 19s and 20s or gtfo


19's will be available soon.. http://www.urotuning.com/19inch-s/2981.htm


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy New Years from UroTuning


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

weekend bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Tuesday bumpage


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

is it Friday yet??


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

hump day bump day!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

humpday bump day


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## DaileyDog (May 22, 2003)

When's your next sale? Monday, maybe?


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## DaileyDog (May 22, 2003)

Note to self: Don't buy from shop where owner ignores direct question in his own for sale thread. Moving to your comp.

Mike


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

DaileyDog said:


> Note to self: Don't buy from shop where owner ignores direct question in his own for sale thread. Moving to your comp.
> 
> Mike


Sorry Mike we have an auto bump bot. Right now we do not have any plans for a sale. These wheels are in high demand right now and we have limited supply for shipment.


----------



## DaileyDog (May 22, 2003)

Okie doke. Good luck. Be well.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------

